# The Birth of Aeri



## nicholatmn

(Aeri is her nickname... it would be easy to google her and find me on BNB if I wrote out her full name!) :flower:

It kind of started Monday at 37+2 weeks. I started losing loads of mucus plug... I was walking up loads of stairs the day before, so I figured it did the trick. :)
Tuesday, I went to the midwife and she tested me for GSB and checked to see if I was dilated. I was! 3 cm and 75% effaced.She said hopefully she'll be here before her due date so that she wont be over 9lbs. 
Wednesday morning, I had a clear out. I thought I was imagining it, but it came out of nowhere. So I knew something was going to happen! I was tired all day, and took a nice nap. I never take naps in the day.
Thursday morning, I woke up with a stomach ache again. Went to the bathroom, but nothing. Went back to bed. I heard some pops and figured they were gas pops. Got up to go to the bathroom, and felt wetness in my panties. Went to the bathroom and sure enough, all wet! Now since my husband is gone in the Army, I live with my parents. I woke my Mom and told her. She told me to call the labor ward. No one believed me since it was only a trickle. But I knew it was. You can't pee out of two different holes. lol! It was about 4:15am when my waters broke. Already having bad back pains! I called my husband and he set up the plane tickets to get down here ASAP.
So we set out to go to the hospital. We stop buy McDonalds and got something small. On the way there, Mom had to stop the van 3 times. I kept dropping my food and needed to get out of the van to reach the floor to pick it up. lol!
So we finally manage to make it there. They bring me to my room and check my waters. The test stick said negative, but the lady said it's probably wrong since she sees water pooling down there. So she tested it in the lab and came back. Yes, my water did break. 
And they admitted me. 
They put me on a drip and told me I tested positive for GSB. So I got antibiotics for that. I kept having to pee and my back aches got even worse. 
They checked me at 7:30ish and I was still 3cm. They told me my water technically broke prematurely (37+4 is premature??), so they will induce me at 9am. I argued with them and begged them to let me do this without it. They said if nothing progressed by 9, that they would induce me. I agreed. 9am came around and I was 4... almost 5cm dilated. So they induced me. Within 30 minutes, I had the worst back labor in the world! I couldn't move, see, hear... anything! It felt like someone was kicking me with a steel toe boot and I had to sit there and accept it. I asked for the epidural. I got it and the lady asked how the next contraction was. I didn't even feel it! It worked straight away! I loved it! I could feel everything but my back and bottom areas. It was as if I was not in labor at all! Loved it!
Anyway, 3 hours later, they checked me and I was already 10cm dilated and fully effaced. Her head was still in the -1 station though. 
My husband wasn't here yet, so we were going to labor down. I basically sit upright until her head comes all the way down. We were hoping to buy time so my husband could make it to birth. Aeri's heart rate dropped so they put me on oxygen. And then it lowered a bit later, so I had to lay turned on the side a little. Her heart rate then went back up.
My husband's plane was delayed, so we figured we might try pushing. We did 10 practice pushes, and then waited an hour to start real pushing. The nurse and my Mom held my legs and let me push. It was difficult as my contractions never were steady... But soon they started seeing hair. So they got me my mirror. Once I saw that, I started pushing as hard as I could. Only took 6 pushes and the top of her head came out. They called the doctor and she rushed in to deliver the baby! As she went down there, I guess my body couldn't hold her in anymore and she just kind of slid out! :) She was born at 5:01pm (My husband's plane landed at 5:04pm). She weighs 7lbs 11.5 ounces and is 19 5/8" long. She is slightly jaundice, but doing well.
My body had 3rd degree tears in 3 places and the doctor was nervous the whole time. I was bleeding and it wouldn't stop. She had to shove her whole hand and arm up there. It was weird looking at that in the mirror. lol At the end, I lost more blood than normal, but everything worked out. Both Aeri and I are healthy and she goes for her appointment tomorrow to check on her jaundice. :)


----------



## mightyspu

wooo! congrats!


----------



## missy123

she is amazing xx congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## suzanne108

:happydance:

Just saw your post in Jacs siggy thread so hunted down your birth announcement!

Congratulations :flower: she's a little beauty xxx


----------



## Hayley90

:happydance: she's beautiful well done!!! Gutted M didn't make it in time, but by the looks of your pics on fb he is loving being a daddy :)

Well done xxxx


----------



## jenniferannex

suzanne108 said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Just saw your post in Jacs siggy thread so hunted down your birth announcement!
> 
> Congratulations :flower: she's a little beauty xxx

:haha: i just did exactly the same!!

congratulations hun shes gorgeous. :flower: well done!! xxx


----------



## 555ann555

Just saw your signature in my journal! Congratulations mummy! :hugs: I'm so, so happy for you :cloud9:

I can't believe how much hair Aeri has :D


----------



## bky

So pleased for you!


----------



## WannaB

Told you epidurals rock!:haha: Glad shes here safe and sound and you are all doing well!:hugs:


----------



## scrummy mummy

aww shes soo sweet - congrats hunx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## Auntie

She is beautiful, congrats!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well done and congrats on the birth of your daughter -she is gorgeous, I LOVE her hair

xxx


----------



## Eoz

oh wow congrats and what a beautiful little girl xxxx


----------



## kstancook

She adorable!!! Congrats again!


----------



## Liz2

I am so glad everything went well...minus the tears! She is beautiful! Congrats again!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on little Aeri - she's just beautiful. Glad to hear you are all doing well now!


----------



## hannah76

she is so gorgeous!! congrats!!!! so happy for you :)


----------



## BlackBerry25

OH MY HEART!! She is so gorgeous :cloud9: Congrats!


----------



## tickledpink3

Love the name and all that dark hair she has! Just too cute for words. Congratulations!


----------



## dizzyisacow

Omg shes sooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cat lady

Congrats
xxx


----------



## rwhite

Aww she is so beautiful, huge congratulations hun you did a great job! :hugs: Those 3rd deg tears sound sore, hope you heal up quickly! xxx

Also, I :lol:'d at the bit where you said you kept dropping your food...hehe.


----------



## impatient1

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Congrats!


----------



## AyaChan

congrats :D xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Lovely birth story kinda feel like i was there with all the updates as it happened in your journal you will be such an amazing mom and I am so glad u r my friend.


----------



## nicholatmn

puppymom32 said:


> Lovely birth story kinda feel like i was there with all the updates as it happened in your journal you will be such an amazing mom and I am so glad u r my friend.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so glad you all were there even if it was online. All the people rooting for me were y'all and family. And everyone has helped me from even before she was made and I'm glad to know you all are here when she's here. I hope one day everyone here could meet her. I feel like I wouldn't have her if not for y'all (and M of course). :hugs::kiss:


----------



## lewiepud08

awww she is adorable!!! huge congrats hun xxx


----------



## aob1013

Congratulations hun :cloud9: x


----------



## Spiderspinz

Awwww shes lovely look at all that hair!


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely birth story kinda feel like i was there with all the updates as it happened in your journal you will be such an amazing mom and I am so glad u r my friend.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so glad you all were there even if it was online. All the people rooting for me were y'all and family. And everyone has helped me from even before she was made and I'm glad to know you all are here when she's here. I hope one day everyone here could meet her. I feel like I wouldn't have her if not for y'all (and M of course). :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

This made me :cry:!

I didn't post in here sooner... because I didn't have the right words... and I still don't! I can't even tell you how elated I am for you! She's gorgeous and perfect... and its just amazing to have gone from meeting you on here in the position you were in at the time... and now to see her beautiful little face. I can 100% see both you and M in her! (Even if she is half mine! :haha:) Its so sweet to see such a perfect combo of the both of you! And, I know how hard some days were. I know how you worried sometimes. I just feel really, really honored to have be a part of your (e-)life... and to have been around through your entire journey toward Aeri!

You've been there for me and helped me more than you know... and I couldn't be happier for you! You deserve that lil girl so much... and I know 100% how loved she is! I know she'll never want or need for anything! You're an amazing woman, and now an amazing mother! Just know I love you! :hugs: And, I WILL meet her! I'm sticking by my goal of August! :cloud9:


----------



## maratobe

YAY congrats sweety!!! :happydance: she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ALY

Only just seen this :dohh:

Congratulations sweetie she is beautiful :cloud9:

they did that to me too with the hand but it didnt work for me :nope:


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :D


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely birth story kinda feel like i was there with all the updates as it happened in your journal you will be such an amazing mom and I am so glad u r my friend.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so glad you all were there even if it was online. All the people rooting for me were y'all and family. And everyone has helped me from even before she was made and I'm glad to know you all are here when she's here. I hope one day everyone here could meet her. I feel like I wouldn't have her if not for y'all (and M of course). :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> This made me :cry:!
> 
> I didn't post in here sooner... because I didn't have the right words... and I still don't! I can't even tell you how elated I am for you! She's gorgeous and perfect... and its just amazing to have gone from meeting you on here in the position you were in at the time... and now to see her beautiful little face. I can 100% see both you and M in her! (Even if she is half mine! :haha:) Its so sweet to see such a perfect combo of the both of you! And, I know how hard some days were. I know how you worried sometimes. I just feel really, really honored to have be a part of your (e-)life... and to have been around through your entire journey toward Aeri!
> 
> You've been there for me and helped me more than you know... and I couldn't be happier for you! You deserve that lil girl so much... and I know 100% how loved she is! I know she'll never want or need for anything! You're an amazing woman, and now an amazing mother! Just know I love you! :hugs: And, I WILL meet her! I'm sticking by my goal of August! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Megg! You're making me cry!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

ALY said:


> Only just seen this :dohh:
> 
> Congratulations sweetie she is beautiful :cloud9:
> 
> they did that to me too with the hand but it didnt work for me :nope:

What did they do when they found out it wasn't working? Did they give you the white pills too?


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely birth story kinda feel like i was there with all the updates as it happened in your journal you will be such an amazing mom and I am so glad u r my friend.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so glad you all were there even if it was online. All the people rooting for me were y'all and family. And everyone has helped me from even before she was made and I'm glad to know you all are here when she's here. I hope one day everyone here could meet her. I feel like I wouldn't have her if not for y'all (and M of course). :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> This made me :cry:!
> 
> I didn't post in here sooner... because I didn't have the right words... and I still don't! I can't even tell you how elated I am for you! She's gorgeous and perfect... and its just amazing to have gone from meeting you on here in the position you were in at the time... and now to see her beautiful little face. I can 100% see both you and M in her! (Even if she is half mine! :haha:) Its so sweet to see such a perfect combo of the both of you! And, I know how hard some days were. I know how you worried sometimes. I just feel really, really honored to have be a part of your (e-)life... and to have been around through your entire journey toward Aeri!
> 
> You've been there for me and helped me more than you know... and I couldn't be happier for you! You deserve that lil girl so much... and I know 100% how loved she is! I know she'll never want or need for anything! You're an amazing woman, and now an amazing mother! Just know I love you! :hugs: And, I WILL meet her! I'm sticking by my goal of August! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Megg! You're making me cry!! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww! I'm sorry! I can't explain why, but reading that I made you cry... It made ME cry! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Well u both are making me cry. We gotta stop all this crying and start celebrating. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Tears can be HAPPY! :D


----------



## nicholatmn

We're all just full of tears. lol!
We really need to have a get-together. That would be amazing! And I'm kind of getting closer to everyone. Except Megg... I'm moving a little further away :(


----------



## puppymom32

I agree.. that would totally b awesome. Where are you at now Nic? I cant remember.


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> We're all just full of tears. lol!
> We really need to have a get-together. That would be amazing! And I'm kind of getting closer to everyone. Except Megg... I'm moving a little further away :(

You're technically moving further away, but the chance of me going to your new location is 100% vs the low chance that I'd be coming to your current location, if that makes sense! So, it feels closer in my mind! :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

puppymom32 said:


> I agree.. that would totally b awesome. Where are you at now Nic? I cant remember.

Virginia. :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> We're all just full of tears. lol!
> We really need to have a get-together. That would be amazing! And I'm kind of getting closer to everyone. Except Megg... I'm moving a little further away :(
> 
> You're technically moving further away, but the chance of me going to your new location is 100% vs the low chance that I'd be coming to your current location, if that makes sense! So, it feels closer in my mind! :hugs:Click to expand...

Of course! And our apartment has 2 bedrooms (she wont be using it for the first few months of her life...) so we have a room and everything sorted! YAY!


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> We're all just full of tears. lol!
> We really need to have a get-together. That would be amazing! And I'm kind of getting closer to everyone. Except Megg... I'm moving a little further away :(
> 
> You're technically moving further away, but the chance of me going to your new location is 100% vs the low chance that I'd be coming to your current location, if that makes sense! So, it feels closer in my mind! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! And our apartment has 2 bedrooms (she wont be using it for the first few months of her life...) so we have a room and everything sorted! YAY!Click to expand...

OMG! You actually have the housing thing sorted for sure now? I didn't know! Only knew that you were getting to move after she was born! The real question is whether or not you're allowed to have a kennel trained doggy guest! I'm sure I could get someone to watch her if not!


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> We're all just full of tears. lol!
> We really need to have a get-together. That would be amazing! And I'm kind of getting closer to everyone. Except Megg... I'm moving a little further away :(
> 
> You're technically moving further away, but the chance of me going to your new location is 100% vs the low chance that I'd be coming to your current location, if that makes sense! So, it feels closer in my mind! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! And our apartment has 2 bedrooms (she wont be using it for the first few months of her life...) so we have a room and everything sorted! YAY!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! You actually have the housing thing sorted for sure now? I didn't know! Only knew that you were getting to move after she was born! The real question is whether or not you're allowed to have a kennel trained doggy guest! I'm sure I could get someone to watch her if not!Click to expand...

Yes ma'am! We get the keys July 9th. :) And they allow pets too! I had you in mind when we looked for apartments!


----------



## puppymom32

Wow u r way closer than I thought.


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> We're all just full of tears. lol!
> We really need to have a get-together. That would be amazing! And I'm kind of getting closer to everyone. Except Megg... I'm moving a little further away :(
> 
> You're technically moving further away, but the chance of me going to your new location is 100% vs the low chance that I'd be coming to your current location, if that makes sense! So, it feels closer in my mind! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! And our apartment has 2 bedrooms (she wont be using it for the first few months of her life...) so we have a room and everything sorted! YAY!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! You actually have the housing thing sorted for sure now? I didn't know! Only knew that you were getting to move after she was born! The real question is whether or not you're allowed to have a kennel trained doggy guest! I'm sure I could get someone to watch her if not!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am! We get the keys July 9th. :) And they allow pets too! I had you in mind when we looked for apartments!Click to expand...

I just sort of convulsed with happiness! OMG! :yipee: YAY! I just adore you! Have I told you lately that you're my favorite person? Because you still are! :hugs: Love you loads!


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> We're all just full of tears. lol!
> We really need to have a get-together. That would be amazing! And I'm kind of getting closer to everyone. Except Megg... I'm moving a little further away :(
> 
> You're technically moving further away, but the chance of me going to your new location is 100% vs the low chance that I'd be coming to your current location, if that makes sense! So, it feels closer in my mind! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! And our apartment has 2 bedrooms (she wont be using it for the first few months of her life...) so we have a room and everything sorted! YAY!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! You actually have the housing thing sorted for sure now? I didn't know! Only knew that you were getting to move after she was born! The real question is whether or not you're allowed to have a kennel trained doggy guest! I'm sure I could get someone to watch her if not!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am! We get the keys July 9th. :) And they allow pets too! I had you in mind when we looked for apartments!Click to expand...
> 
> I just sort of convulsed with happiness! OMG! :yipee: YAY! I just adore you! Have I told you lately that you're my favorite person? Because you still are! :hugs: Love you loads!Click to expand...

Convulsed in happiness? Like... an orgasm? :rofl::haha:


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> We're all just full of tears. lol!
> We really need to have a get-together. That would be amazing! And I'm kind of getting closer to everyone. Except Megg... I'm moving a little further away :(
> 
> You're technically moving further away, but the chance of me going to your new location is 100% vs the low chance that I'd be coming to your current location, if that makes sense! So, it feels closer in my mind! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! And our apartment has 2 bedrooms (she wont be using it for the first few months of her life...) so we have a room and everything sorted! YAY!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! You actually have the housing thing sorted for sure now? I didn't know! Only knew that you were getting to move after she was born! The real question is whether or not you're allowed to have a kennel trained doggy guest! I'm sure I could get someone to watch her if not!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am! We get the keys July 9th. :) And they allow pets too! I had you in mind when we looked for apartments!Click to expand...
> 
> I just sort of convulsed with happiness! OMG! :yipee: YAY! I just adore you! Have I told you lately that you're my favorite person? Because you still are! :hugs: Love you loads!Click to expand...
> 
> Convulsed in happiness? Like... an orgasm? :rofl::haha:Click to expand...

Slightly less convulsing than an orgasm... :rofl: (If only that's all it took, right?) More like I would have been jumping up and down... but I was sitting at the computer... So... like a little bouncy-clappy sort of move! Hard to explain! Haha!


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> We're all just full of tears. lol!
> We really need to have a get-together. That would be amazing! And I'm kind of getting closer to everyone. Except Megg... I'm moving a little further away :(
> 
> You're technically moving further away, but the chance of me going to your new location is 100% vs the low chance that I'd be coming to your current location, if that makes sense! So, it feels closer in my mind! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! And our apartment has 2 bedrooms (she wont be using it for the first few months of her life...) so we have a room and everything sorted! YAY!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! You actually have the housing thing sorted for sure now? I didn't know! Only knew that you were getting to move after she was born! The real question is whether or not you're allowed to have a kennel trained doggy guest! I'm sure I could get someone to watch her if not!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am! We get the keys July 9th. :) And they allow pets too! I had you in mind when we looked for apartments!Click to expand...
> 
> I just sort of convulsed with happiness! OMG! :yipee: YAY! I just adore you! Have I told you lately that you're my favorite person? Because you still are! :hugs: Love you loads!Click to expand...
> 
> Convulsed in happiness? Like... an orgasm? :rofl::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Slightly less convulsing than an orgasm... :rofl: (If only that's all it took, right?) More like I would have been jumping up and down... but I was sitting at the computer... So... like a little bouncy-clappy sort of move! Hard to explain! Haha!Click to expand...

Oh okay... just checking. I tend to do that to people lol jk


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> We're all just full of tears. lol!
> We really need to have a get-together. That would be amazing! And I'm kind of getting closer to everyone. Except Megg... I'm moving a little further away :(
> 
> You're technically moving further away, but the chance of me going to your new location is 100% vs the low chance that I'd be coming to your current location, if that makes sense! So, it feels closer in my mind! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! And our apartment has 2 bedrooms (she wont be using it for the first few months of her life...) so we have a room and everything sorted! YAY!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! You actually have the housing thing sorted for sure now? I didn't know! Only knew that you were getting to move after she was born! The real question is whether or not you're allowed to have a kennel trained doggy guest! I'm sure I could get someone to watch her if not!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am! We get the keys July 9th. :) And they allow pets too! I had you in mind when we looked for apartments!Click to expand...
> 
> I just sort of convulsed with happiness! OMG! :yipee: YAY! I just adore you! Have I told you lately that you're my favorite person? Because you still are! :hugs: Love you loads!Click to expand...
> 
> Convulsed in happiness? Like... an orgasm? :rofl::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Slightly less convulsing than an orgasm... :rofl: (If only that's all it took, right?) More like I would have been jumping up and down... but I was sitting at the computer... So... like a little bouncy-clappy sort of move! Hard to explain! Haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay... just checking. I tend to do that to people lol jkClick to expand...

OMG! I was on the phone with my mom when I read that and I had to :rofl: in silence!!!


----------



## Lillipop

Aww She is so cute :)
Congratulations!
x


----------



## Groovychick

She's lovely!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Love her! What a beauty! Great head of hair! I remember when we were waiting on our BFP's at the same time! Your "July bonfire baby" came in June instead!! Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## nicholatmn

MommyTammyPA said:


> Love her! What a beauty! Great head of hair! I remember when we were waiting on our BFP's at the same time! Your "July bonfire baby" came in June instead!! Congrats!!!!! :happydance:

It seems like so long ago now! I miss PIAC lol


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Should have known she'd come early! You got your BFP in my "JuneBugs" Sept & Oct Testers thread!!! Very fitting! :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> Aww! Should have known she'd come early! You got your BFP in my "JuneBugs" Sept & Oct Testers thread!!! Very fitting! :)

lol I was thinking that earlier too! I remember being sad that she wouldn't be a Junebug and you kept telling me she would be. :)


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww! Should have known she'd come early! You got your BFP in my "JuneBugs" Sept & Oct Testers thread!!! Very fitting! :)
> 
> lol I was thinking that earlier too! I remember being sad that she wouldn't be a Junebug and you kept telling me she would be. :)Click to expand...

I did! You said you shouldn't be in the thread, because she'd be born in July. But, I told you that you would have her early just so she could be born in June! And, I was right! Yay! LOL


----------



## pip holder

Beautiful :cloud9:
Massive congrats xx


----------



## ohmybabybump.

awww congrats she is adorable!!! love her dark hair hehe:)


----------



## Nic1107

Congratulations hun! She is gorgeous! xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

wonderful birth story! ur baby is beautiful! to bad ur hubby missed it! im extremely nervous about my husband missing my birth bc he'll be under way two weeks before my due! so praying she isnt early!


----------



## Agiboma

she is so cute congrats


----------



## Jessica214

Congrats!! great birth story....and she is sooo cute! :) if you dont mind me asking..... you delivered at langley right?? just wanted to know how you thought they were since i will be delivering there.


----------



## nicholatmn

Jessica214 said:


> Congrats!! great birth story....and she is sooo cute! :) if you dont mind me asking..... you delivered at langley right?? just wanted to know how you thought they were since i will be delivering there.

I loved it at Langley. The rooms are big, and the staff is wonderful! They even got me a mirror to see the birth :D lol! And since my waters broke before I got in, I was offered an epidural from the very beginning. :D


----------



## Jessica214

nicholatmn said:


> Jessica214 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! great birth story....and she is sooo cute! :) if you dont mind me asking..... you delivered at langley right?? just wanted to know how you thought they were since i will be delivering there.
> 
> I loved it at Langley. The rooms are big, and the staff is wonderful! They even got me a mirror to see the birth :D lol! And since my waters broke before I got in, I was offered an epidural from the very beginning. :DClick to expand...

sounds great thanks!! crossing my fingers my water breaks then!!! :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Jessica214 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica214 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!! great birth story....and she is sooo cute! :) if you dont mind me asking..... you delivered at langley right?? just wanted to know how you thought they were since i will be delivering there.
> 
> I loved it at Langley. The rooms are big, and the staff is wonderful! They even got me a mirror to see the birth :D lol! And since my waters broke before I got in, I was offered an epidural from the very beginning. :DClick to expand...
> 
> sounds great thanks!! crossing my fingers my water breaks then!!! :)Click to expand...

:rofl: Yeah, I was lucky. Otherwise they would wait until you're in active labor. They did induce me (after I argued with them). Their policy I guess is to induce anyone who's waters break so that they wont get an infection after 24 hours. I went to 10 cm in 2 or 3 hours I think? lol And I just sat at 10cm for ages. I never had constant contractions (even with the drip at the highest settings). So I pushed without contractions. ...well, she sort of slipped out. :haha:
But I had horrible back labor. If your baby is back-to-back, it's more likely your waters will break first. But that back labor is HORRIBLE. But I hope any more kids I'll have will go like this. :flower:


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats!!! She is beautiful!! What a gorgeous head of hair :)


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## crossroads

Loved reading your story :) It made me cry.

As ever, I have questions :D

How did it feel when you were 3cm? Were you in pain?

When your waters broke, how much wetness was there? (I've been finding wet patches in my pants but I assumed it was discharge/plug? :shrug: )

What's GSB?

What was it like when they put the epidural in? Did it hurt?

Was it easy to push with the epidural in?

What did crowning feel like while you had the epidural?

Was the back labour caused by baby being back-to-back?


----------



## nicholatmn

crossroads said:


> Loved reading your story :) It made me cry.
> 
> As ever, I have questions :D
> 
> How did it feel when you were 3cm? Were you in pain?
> 
> When your waters broke, how much wetness was there? (I've been finding wet patches in my pants but I assumed it was discharge/plug? :shrug: )
> 
> What's GSB?
> 
> What was it like when they put the epidural in? Did it hurt?
> 
> Was it easy to push with the epidural in?
> 
> What did crowning feel like while you had the epidural?
> 
> Was the back labour caused by baby being back-to-back?


How did it feel when you were 3cm? Were you in pain?
I wasn't in pain at all. It felt like normal. I expected to not be dilated at all during the midwife appointment. 

When your waters broke, how much wetness was there? (I've been finding wet patches in my pants but I assumed it was discharge/plug? :shrug: )
I had only a trickle when my waters broke. Basically it look like I peed myself. Only my underwear was wet. Not even the pants. My waters fully broke once I was admitted. It was like (this might be gross) imagine your heaviest period all at once coming out. :sick:

What's GSB?
Group B Strep

What was it like when they put the epidural in? Did it hurt?
It did not hurt at all! My back labor was way worse.

Was it easy to push with the epidural in?
Yes. Weeks before I was fake pushing so I knew what muscles to use. :)

What did crowning feel like while you had the epidural?
Did not feel a thing.

Was the back labour caused by baby being back-to-back?
Yup! But she managed to turn sometime after my epidural was put in and was delivered face down :)


----------



## crossroads

nicholatmn said:


> It was like (this might be gross) imagine your heaviest period all at once coming out. :sick:

...but in water not blood form?



nicholatmn said:


> What was it like when they put the epidural in? Did it hurt?
> It did not hurt at all! My back labor was way worse.

That's great! I plan to have one asap.



nicholatmn said:


> Was it easy to push with the epidural in?
> Yes. Weeks before I was fake pushing so I knew what muscles to use. :)

How would you describe pushing in labour? Is it like pushing poo out? :blush:




nicholatmn said:


> What did crowning feel like while you had the epidural?
> Did not feel a thing.

Awesome! :D


How's your body doing now, 4 weeks on?


----------



## nicholatmn

crossroads said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> It was like (this might be gross) imagine your heaviest period all at once coming out. :sick:
> 
> ...but in water not blood form?
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> What was it like when they put the epidural in? Did it hurt?
> It did not hurt at all! My back labor was way worse.Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! I plan to have one asap.
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Was it easy to push with the epidural in?
> Yes. Weeks before I was fake pushing so I knew what muscles to use. :)Click to expand...
> 
> How would you describe pushing in labour? Is it like pushing poo out? :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> What did crowning feel like while you had the epidural?
> Did not feel a thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! :D
> 
> 
> How's your body doing now, 4 weeks on?Click to expand...

...but in water not blood form?
Yes. lol :)

How would you describe pushing in labour? Is it like pushing poo out? :blush:
Yes and no. Try a small, not forceful push right now. You can feel what muscles to use. If you didn't know which ones to use, then yes just like pushing poo out :)


And my body is doing well. 30lbs lost and those stitches aren't healed, but there's no pain! :)


----------



## nicholatmn

nicholatmn said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> It was like (this might be gross) imagine your heaviest period all at once coming out. :sick:
> 
> ...but in water not blood form?
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> What was it like when they put the epidural in? Did it hurt?
> It did not hurt at all! My back labor was way worse.Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! I plan to have one asap.
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it easy to push with the epidural in?
> Yes. Weeks before I was fake pushing so I knew what muscles to use. :)Click to expand...
> 
> How would you describe pushing in labour? Is it like pushing poo out? :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> What did crowning feel like while you had the epidural?
> Did not feel a thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! :D
> 
> 
> How's your body doing now, 4 weeks on?Click to expand...
> 
> ...but in water not blood form?
> Yes. lol :)
> 
> How would you describe pushing in labour? Is it like pushing poo out? :blush:
> Yes and no. Try a small, not forceful push right now. You can feel what muscles to use. If you didn't know which ones to use, then yes just like pushing poo out :)
> 
> 
> And my body is doing well. 30lbs lost and those stitches aren't healed, but there's no pain! :)Click to expand...

Congratulations on your baby! :)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

beautiful!!!


----------

